# Basic Nuked Fish



## Farflung (Feb 3, 2004)

Here is the fish recipe that I find myself using the most often. It really great for a quick lunch or when you want to get supper on the table in a hurry. With the right choice of seasonings it can take on very different charecters. I use it on flounder, striper, salmon , monkfish, trout, etc.with excellent results. I've done frozen bluefish with it and its fair. Recipe as follows: 3/4 lb. fresh or thawed fish fillet/ person. l/4 cup lime juice. salt. fresh ground black pepper (coarse). Old Bay seasoning. ground celery seed. Put lime juice in bottom of pyrex baking dish,Put fish flesh side down and then turn over so that flesh side is up. Season to taste. Nuke in microwave till just cooked through. Depending on microwave power and desired degree of doneness, this is usually 5 to 7 minutes Try different spice combinations. Any left over fish can be made into salad for lunch the next day. From the looks of the post preview, the format seems to be all messed up, but you should be able to follow it.


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

good 1st post


----------

